# Missing Link Between Fructose, Insulin Resistance Found



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Missing Link Between Fructose, Insulin Resistance Found ScienceDaily – A new study in mice sheds light on the insulin resistance that can come from diets loaded with high-fructose corn syrup, a sweetener found in most sodas and many other processed foods. The report in the March issue of Cell Metabolism also suggests a way to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

